# The Rock will eines der größten Spiele auf die Leinwand bringen



## Khaddel (25. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Rock will eines der größten Spiele auf die Leinwand bringen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Rock will eines der größten Spiele auf die Leinwand bringen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2022)

Schaun wir mal. The Rock-Filme sind teils auch lustig in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Silenqua (25. Januar 2022)

Bin mal gespannt. Ich mag seine Filme, sogar Doom hat mir gefallen.
An ein Call of Duty glaub ich mal nicht. Wäre ja nur ein weiterer Kriegsfilm.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. Januar 2022)

Die Madden-Reihe wird zwar nicht für eine Verfilmung taugen, aber die Football-Thematik in einem Film ist The Rock ja nicht unbekannt.


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Januar 2022)

The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall? 

Oder DCS World? 

Oder meinte er _großartig_, und nicht _"groß"_...?


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2022)

Den Landwirtschaftssimulator natürlich!


----------



## Austrogamer (26. Januar 2022)

Rock of Ages


----------



## Cobar (26. Januar 2022)

World of Rockcraft 2: Let there be Rock?
The Elder Scrolls: Skyrock?
Diablo: Rock of Destruction?
Fifa? 
Die Sims? 

Einen neuen Doom Film mit ihm fänd ich auch geil, fand den alten schon super besonders mit der berühmten First Person Sequenz. Der letzte Filmableger hat es ja nichtmal geschafft, dass irgendwer überhaupt darüber spricht, so mies muss der wohl gewesen sein.

Wo ich gerade generell über Videospielverfilmungen nachdenke: Dishonored würde ich so feiern als Film, da könnte man was richtig gutes draus zaubern, wenn man es nicht so gegen die Wand fährt wie die allermeisten bisherigen Videospielverfilmungen, die nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun hatten außer dem Namen.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (26. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie kommt mir sofort GTA in den Sinn. Fand die Verfilmung von Rampage mit The Rock auch unterhaltsam, hab's sogar im Kino mit nem Kumpel geschaut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht Turo(c) k?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (26. Januar 2022)

Ihr liegt alle falsch.
Es wird die Minecraft: BedRock Edition werden. 😜


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2022)

bitte löschen. falscher Thread.


----------

